# Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*CELTICS*







_*@*_







*BULLS*




_*Sat. April 1, 2006 7:30 pm CT United Center, Chicago*_


*Series:* Bulls lead 3-0.

*Last meeting:* Bulls won 101-97 Sunday in Boston.

*Records:* Bulls 32-40; Celtics 30-42.



*Bulls' probable starters:*

G Chris Duhon; G Kirk Hinrich; F Luol Deng; F Andres Nocioni; C Michael Sweetney 



*Celtics' probable starters:* 

G Delonte West ; G Wally Szczerbiak; F Paul Pierce; F Ryan Gomes; C Raef LaFrentz 



*Story line:* _Both teams want the final playoff berth in the Eastern Conference. The Celtics have momentum after shooting 57 percent and pummeling the Knicks 123-98 Wednesday, and they arrive on three days' rest. The Bulls will play the second game of a back-to-back, hoping they don't have a meltdown like Tuesday's home loss to the Magic. 
_


tribune 


_The Chicago Bulls continue their pursuit of the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference as they try to finish a season sweep of the Boston Celtics.

Chicago trails Philadelphia by 1 1/2 games in the race for the last playoff spot in the East. Boston is also trying to stay in the race, trailing the 76ers by 3 1/2 games.

*With a win, the Bulls can sweep the Celtics for the first time since winning all four meetings in 1996-97. Luol Deng has been key for Chicago, averaging 18.7 points on nearly 57 percent shooting against Boston this season.*

Chicago is averaging 108.3 points in its three games against Boston.

Andres Nocioni had 24 points and 11 rebounds as all five Chicago starters reached double figures in a 113-107 win at Charlotte on Friday. The Bulls built a 24-point lead at halftime and held off a series of Bobcats rallies for their third win in four games._


yahoo preview


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

MUST WIN GAME.

It pretty much knocks the Celtics out of playoff contention, and puts us a game behind Philly.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

sloth said:


> MUST WIN GAME.
> 
> It pretty much knocks the Celtics out of playoff contention, and puts us a game behind Philly.


Let's be honest. EVERY game is a MUST WIN game. We need to win as many as possible now, because we only have ten games to right the ship and get that 8th spot.

If Philly could just lose that next Knicks game, it would really help in the run for that final spot.

They just have a lot of easy games the rest of the way, and if we only get at least one or BOTH of those two games against them, then we're done. Those are the make or break games for that final 8th spot.

It's Philly's games to lose and our's to win. Let's wait and see who's got more gas left in their tank to get it.

GO BULLS!!! BEAT BOSTON TONIGHT!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Our next three games:

Boston (Tonight)
Indiana 
Philly

76ers next three games:
New York 
Cleveland
Chicago


I can see Philly winning one either against NY or Cleveland and us taking one from either Boston or Indiana. In that case we would be 1.5 back going into the Philly game and it would be monsterous. As long as we win one of the next two and beat philly we should be in good position.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With two games left against Philly, as long as the Bulls stay within two games of the 76ers they should be in good shape. With the 76ers playing the Knicks, though, this is pretty much a must win game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



kirkisgod said:


> Our next three games:
> 
> Boston (Tonight)
> Indiana
> ...


Hopefully that is a 3 game Philly losing streak. If New York beat them, than that is what I foresee, doubt they beat Cleveland. Boston we heve kilt them this season, Indy's slumping, and Philly's the balls out game of the year (until the next Philly game).


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Let's hope it doesnt come down to who can win the big "game of the season" type game because the bulls have proven they can't show up for those (see last milwaukee game), and philly has a big game player in allen iverson. That means we definitely need to win the boston and indy games.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

I want a 10 game winning streak with 10 games to go!


And it's very feasable......... only tough game is against Miami, and they are loaded with injuries....

CMON B U L L S... don't just shoot for 8th seed... shoot for as high as possible


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Audio Link to the game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Is Benny the Bull usually in front of the opposing team during the introductions?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

first play of the game, foul of luol deng.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

HD feed has the commentators mics turn low. the crowd mic is still high.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Sweetney hookshot MISSED.

Raef to Delonte to Wally jumper baseline GOOD. 4-1 Bulls.

Hinrich layup MISSED. 

Wally World for three GOOD. 7-1 Celts.

Sweetney pick and roll. to Hinrich. back to Sweetney. to Duhon. thrown away by Du.

Delonte three. MISS.

Deng to Kirk for three. MISSED.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Delonte loose ball foul.

Kirk to deng short jumper GOOD.

10-3. 

West to Wally to a cutting Pierce layup GOOD. 12-3 Celtics.

Hinrich to Deng to Sweetney. hookshot. tipped goaltending Sweetney credited.

12-5.

Nocioni. in the lane. floater GOOD. 12-7. 


West to Wally posts up. Du.to Raef for three MISS.

Lead Pass to Deng to strong from Noc. Celts ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Loose ball foul on Kirk. 

Wally baseline jumper GOOD. 14-7.

Sweetney on the block. turnaround jumper MISSED but fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

mike splits FT's. 14-8.

Wally was held by Duhon.

Sweetney works Raef. layup GOOD.

Wally to West baseline. pass to Gomes. to Wally jumper GOOD.

holy cow. he's on fire.

16-10 Celtics.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Sweetney hookshot MISS>

Pierce to Gomes downlow, layup GOOD.

18-10 timeout 5:27 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Pierce for three. MISS

Gomes for three. MISS.

Duhon drives layup GOOD.

18-12. Wally turns it over.

Hinrich to Allen on the block. downlow fouled by West.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

just the start the bulls wanted....note the sarcasm


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Allen bricks the first FT.

makes the second. 18-13 Celtics. Noc fouls Perkins. shooting foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Duhon brings it up. to Gordon on the curl layup. BLOCKED.

Nocioni steals the ball. to Allen jumper MISS

Duhon draws the charge on Pierce

Gordon baseline drives kicks out to Andres. jumper GOOD. 20-15 3:16

technical foul on Doc Rivers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Tyson is in the game.

foul on Adnres. Pierce on the floor. official timeout. 20-16. Celtics 2:58 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Tyson with an emphatic block!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

We're looking pretty sloppy out there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

loose ball foul on Gomes. Deng to shoot two. makes both.

24-18.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Veal for three. MISS.

Gordon around a screen to Duhon, Duhon bounce pass. to Boston.

Pierce drives, layup MISS. Veal boards

Oriene Greene jumper GOOD.

26-18


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Duhon to Harrington. baseline throw s it off of Veal's feet.

Othella over Veal . jumper airball.

OOB Celtics ball. 43.1 left.

Pierce for three. MISS.

Duhon has it.to Gordon, drives. gets fouled by Veal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Gerald comes in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've looked tired from the very tip-off in this game. Pretty discouraging.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Gordon makes the first. misses the second.

26-19.

Pierce drives, gets fouled by Tyson.

1.8 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

hits both FT's.

Deng to inbounds to Duhon. halfcourt shot MISS. 

28-19


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Duhon is turning the ball over way too much.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

All Kirk wants for Christmas is two power players.

Ummmmm, I don't think there's much more to be said on the subject of us lacking a front court.

Well paxs trade for it or draft it?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks spongy for the audio feed


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

how ironic is it that foul shots are keeping us in this game.

they need to come out with urgency in the second. 

defend the homecourt, dammit.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Wow, whatr a ****ty play call by Skiles. He should have just had them throw it to half court, then to the three point line for a shot, what a *******, why do we still pay this guy?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow we really blew it there at the end of the quarter. Let our comeback go to waste in 23 seconds, by giving up 6 points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



sloth said:


> Wow, whatr a ****ty play call by Skiles. He should have just had them throw it to half court, then to the three point line for a shot, what a *******, why do we still pay this guy?


 because he's a good coach and that play has worked before.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Wow we really blew it there at the end of the quarter. Let our comeback go to waste in 23 seconds, by giving up 6 points.


 we made a great comeback but we just absolutely blew it at the end.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Has Sweets lost some weight or does he just look better to me when he's contributing? Hope he doesn't gain weight at half time. BTW has anyone noticed how bad Gordon is at using a screen, that is if he allows the forward or center to get into position before making his move?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



spongyfungy said:


> because he's a good coach and that play has worked before.


plus he doesn't tolerate Sloth in any form


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Sweetney has a higher bball IQ than anyone on the team, he appears to be the only one that understand that the backboard is your friend.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



L.O.B said:


> Has Sweets lost some weight or does he just look better to me when he's contributing? Hope he doesn't gain weight at half time. BTW has anyone noticed how bad Gordon is at using a screen, that is if he allows the forward or center to get into position before making his move?


yeah, I think he has a bit.

I haven't noticed but I'll look at Ben coming off screens more closely. He curls well though IMO.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk is shooting well and Sweetney is doing well on the offensive end to start the second half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Pierce jumper AIRBALL.Hinrich brigns it up. pulls back. to Sweetney. soft touch hookshot GOOD!

Sweetney is a stabilizing force for us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

West baseline jumper GOOD.

63-58


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Ball movement but stationary players.

Deng short baseline jumper BRICK.

While Wally drives to the hole for the transition bucket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Hinrich with a nice layup. he usually goes around the baseline to kick out but he saw no one guarding there so he just put it up.

3 seconds Tyson Chandler. ugh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Red Kerr : "CATCH IT, CATCH IT"

I hate these dumb floaters we are putting up.

Pierce called for the blocking foul.

Tyson layup GOOD and one. Hinrich made that happen with the spin move. without it, Tyson would have been caught with the offensive foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Gordon threw it right to West.. not good.

Hinrich fouls Perkins to stop him from scoring on the breakaway.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk for three. GOOD. yeech.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Nocioni gets called for the flop. foul on Pierce.

Pierce to West jumper MISS>

Gordon boards. Pargo baseline jumper MISS. Pierce for three. MISS.

3 guys in white around to get the ball and Orien Greene gets the board.

Pierce hasn't scored since the first quarter. fourth is when he scores a ton.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Bulls seem to be getting more favorable calls than they have in any game I can remember.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Tyson draws the offensive foul by Pierce Gerald Green in for PP.

Hinrich to Gordon. bad pass but recovers and gets fouled by Tony Allen.

Hinrich to Gordon. to Deng hookshot GOOD. nice fake by Deng.

73-69

1:02 left

Orien Greene fouls Pargo. loose ball foul. will shoot two.

Green tried to crossover Hinrich for the pullup but lost the handles. Pargo and Green scrum for the ball and he got fouled.

Pargo makes both FT's

73-71 Celtics.

West against Pargo.

West drives off a screen from Perkins. baseline foul by Gordon. West to shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

West split FT's.

Hinrich brings it up.Hinrich for three. MISS.

West lost it to Deng. Gordon for three. GOOD.

74-74 end of the third.

Momentum is on our side.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Whoo! Finally tied!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



TripleDouble said:


> Bulls seem to be getting more favorable calls than they have in any game I can remember.


Pierce seems to be getting frustrated by getting called for offensive fouls. though Noc got jobbed on the flop.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

74-74 after three. Needless to say we finished that quarter well unlike the second quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk was excellent in the quarter. 5-7 FG's 12 points. and one of the misses he tried a 2 for 1. 

However you know Pierce is going to try to take over. We have to get to him mentally. Stay in front of him and keep drawing charges.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Greene for three. GOOD.

OUCH. Hinrich to Gordon.to Tyson. to Deng on the block. posts up. layup MISS Tyson tips. MISS but fouled.

10:57


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Tyson Hits The Free Throw


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Deng misses the corner free throw. that corner is the devil for deng


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Wally World good on the layup. and one.

Technical foul on Kirk


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk brigns it up.to Gordon. floater MISS
Tyson boards.

Hinrich shot it and got fouled. MISS Greene called for the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

I hope Kirk is mad and just blows up this quarter.

Greene open for three. MISS Gomes boards tips MISS. Tyson grabs it.

Nocioni for three. MISS.

Tyson fouls Gomes on the fastbreak. TV timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Nocioni misses the layup. 

Pierce to Raef back to Pierce jumper MISS.

Greene boards. Wally to Gomes drives. BLOCKED by Tyson.

Hinrich for three. MISS.

Pargo strips a ball OOB. Celtics ball 10 second on the shot clock

Pierce jumper GOOD. 84-79 6:49 left.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

I spoke too soon regarding favorable calls. Wally elbows Kirk. Somebody throws Pargo under the basket. Ball clearly goes off Wally OOB.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

This small line up is causing them to kill us on the boards. Everytime we get it a stop it feels like they get the offensive rebound.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Hinrich spins MISS. tyson tips MISS.

Pierce to Gomes. layup GOOD. 86-79.

Nocioni jumper GOOD. 86-81 5:59 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Wally OOB. 

Hinrich brigns it up. to Nocioni. Tyson grabs it. to Deng drives GOOD and one!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn, the HD feed didn't have commentating, just crowd noises, which was awesome, but instead they switched it to the normal nonhd feed (sd, 4:3) because it has audio


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh Luol!
Go bulls come on!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Raef called for the foul. Deng makes the FT.

Wally turnaround jumper MISS>

Nocioni grabs the board.

Hinrich baseline to Deng. back to Hinrich. spins jumper GOOD! 86 all! 4:55


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

that is why they call him the CAPTAIN!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Damn, the HD feed didn't have commentating, just crowd noises, which was awesome, but instead they switched it to the normal nonhd feed (sd, 4:3) because it has audio


It's frustrating...they seem to have audio problems all the time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk has been spinning around a TON in this game.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Johnny's Philosophy:

Tyson caught the ball so the bulls will win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Pierce spins baseline. layup. BLOCKED by Noc!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

OH MY. Kirk crosses over Wally. drives layup GOOD!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

and kirk gives them their first lead.

carrying them. deng with the steal. heads up! oh yeah. come on bulls!


meanwhile tommy h. is incredulous!! heheheheh. 

12-0 run chicago

kirk with 22 all in the second half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

West called for the clear path foul. 1 shot and the ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk has it drives layup GOOD!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kapn Kirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

FINALLY someone wants to step up in the fourth quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

West drives baseline. swings it around to Wally to Gomes. jumper MISS.

Noc boards again!

Hinrich jumper MISS.

Wally to Pierce drives. spins to Greene to West for three. MISS.

Pierce gets fouled by Kirk.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Gordon tries to do it by himself......................................and fails


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Pierce traveled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Pierce FT's good. 88-91 2:54 left.

Gordon has it fallaway jumper MISS.

Pierce to Gomes back to Pierce. drives layup GOOD. 

90-91 Bulls. 2:31 left


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

We seem to have completely stopped playing team basketball now and are doing Isolation plays for Kirk and Ben.

Which was working fine when they were taking the ball to the basket...but the past 2 times they have settled for jumpers and we have came away with nothing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Hinrich to Chandler to Nocioni. to Deng layup GOOD!

Wally to Pierce jumper MISS.

loose ball foul on West.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Hinrich makes the first. and misses the second.

90-94.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

West to Gomes Drives. fouled behind by Noc.

1:37 left. Gomes to shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Hinrich brings it up.steps back to Gordon . to Deng in the corner.

blocked by Tony Allen

Kirk draws the offensive foul!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk to Noc. backs up. turnaround off the glass MISS but fouled.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Hanggggggg onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

well this is definitely exciting


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

tommy h. just going OFF on the refs and that offensive foul. :laugh:

come on bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Noc makes the first. and the second. 96 - 92


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

nice work noc


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

I don't really get on the refs that often, but this guy is just awful. He makes that Violet Palmer broad look like the best ref in the league.

I also love how they call a jumpball when Deng never had possession.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Kirk stepping in to take that charge was another great jib play by the Bulls. What a hell of a quarter he has had.

And Deng...wow at his athletic steals and plays on the ball.

BIG win if we can get it, we would not only be 1 out of no. 8 but also 2 1/2 out of no. 7 and a slumping Pacers team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

1:02 left. 96-92

Raef jumper MISS.

Deng and Pierce gets called for the jumpball. Pierce taps it. Gordon retrieves to Noc to Kirk

8 second backcourt violation. OUCH... good press.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

That was a awfully quick 8 seconds....did they start the shot clock before they threw up the jump ball?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Wow Tyson


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Tyson "Leprechaun Killer" Chandler


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Pierce down the lane. Dunked it.

Bulls have it jumper MISS.Tyson punches it. to Noc to Deng gets fouled. 16.5

96-94.

Deng makes the first.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

The Bulls can never get an easy win!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Deng rattles the second one in. 98-94


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

We got REALLY lucky we got that rebound. What was Kirk doing taking that shot with 15 seconds left on the shot clock?!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Red Kerr = The Ron Santo of Bulls commentary


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> We got REALLY lucky we got that rebound. What was Kirk doing taking that shot with 15 seconds left on the shot clock?!


 That wasn't too smart. I agree


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



RagingBulls316 said:


> We got REALLY lucky we got that rebound. What was Kirk doing taking that shot with 15 seconds left on the shot clock?!


good question


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce for three. MISS. OOB Bulls ball. 6.9 secs left.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Big Mac Time


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this a record for FT's in a game by the Bulls?

Nocioni makes both. crowd happy for Big Macs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Quick, someone make a picture of a Bull goring a leprechaun. With blood spilling out of the leprechaun saying sweep, and of course leave blood on the horns.

Take that Paul Pierce, you ****ing little *****, go cry to little ****ing mama, you lil *****, so go such daddies ****ing ****, because you lose *****.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great win tonight. We seem to have the Celtics number. Now I really don't know who to root for in the Knicks vs. 76ers game tomorrow....are we tied for the 8th spot if they lose tomorrow or a half game behind?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1 Game behind Philly now, 2 games behind Indiana, with wins against Indiana and Philly in our next two, we could be primed for the 7th seed. No way we are catching the Bucks though, unless they just don't win another game all year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

wow. 

gutsy win. really impressed. 

(it's nice to sweep the celtics)

kirk. nocioni. deng. chandler. all leprecaun killers tonight!

and we start the month with a win and no fools. awesome. :greatjob:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

The Triumph of Jib :biggrin: 

And proof that when you drive the lane, good things happen.

Now let's take down the Pacers and go after the (can you believe it?) SEVENTH seed!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



RagingBulls316 said:


> Great win tonight. We seem to have the Celtics number. Now I really don't know who to root for in the Knicks vs. 76ers game tomorrow....are we tied for the 8th spot if they lose tomorrow or a half game behind?


half-game behind


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

1/2 game back if the 76ers lose. 1.5 back if they win


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*

Bulls like playing close games more than trying to hold big leads.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Kirk Hinrich scored 23 of his 25 points in the second half and took a key charge late in the game to help the Chicago Bulls rally for the second time in less than a week to beat the Boston Celtics 100-94 on Saturday night.

*With nine games left, the ninth-place Bulls (33-40) trail Philadelphia (33-38) by a game for the Eastern Conference's eighth playoff spot*. After hosting Indiana on Tuesday, Chicago has back-to-back games against the 76ers -- at Philadelphia on Wednesday and at the United Center on April 8. The Bulls and Sixers have split the first two games.

The loss was a major blow to the 10th-place Celtics (30-43), who now trail Chicago by three games.

After hitting just two free throws in the first half, Hinrich scored 12 points in the third quarter as the Bulls rallied from an 11-point deficit to tie it at 74 going into the fourth.

*Down 86-79 midway through the period, the Bulls went on a 12-0 run during which Hinrich scored six points.

His fadeaway in the lane tied it at 86 with 4:55 remaining and Hinrich gave the Bulls their first lead of the game when he drove the lane with 4:26 left. Luol Deng added a free throw and Hinrich scored another basket to make it 91-86 with 3:55 remaining.*

Pierce hit two free throws with 2:59 left to end the run and pull the Celtics to within one with a basket with 2:33 left.

With the score 94-92, Hinrich drew a charge on Boston's Tony Allen with 1:15 left that erased a tying layup.

Boston coach Doc Rivers, who already had one technical foul, waved his arm in disgust and argued with referee Sean Wright when Chicago's Andres Nocioni was at the foul line 13 seconds later. Nocioni hit both free throws to make it 96-92.

Paul Pierce's dunk with 34.5 seconds left made it a two-point game.

But Tyson Chandler kept the Bulls' possession alive after Hinrich missed a jumper, and Deng hit two free throws to make it 98-94 with 16.5 seconds left.

Deng, Ben Gordon and Michael Sweetney each scored 14 points for Chicago, which has won four of five.

*The Bulls were 36-for-46 from the free throw line, their season high for conversions and attempts.*

Wally Szczerbiak led the Celtics with 28 points and Pierce scored 18.

Six days after rallying from 12 down early in the fourth quarter to beat the Boston by four, the Bulls ended the third with a 12-1 run that erased an 11-point deficit and tied it at 74._


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Team of winners. :yes:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Great win tonight they show some resilience . What the heck is going on with the UC crowd its getting worse and worse Ive been to 5 games this year and they were awful but now geez they are getting worse.Wow I cant even put into words how much I miss the chicago staduim .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Great win tonight they show some resilience . What the heck is going on with the UC crowd its getting worse and worse Ive been to 5 games this year and they were awful but now geez they are getting worse.Wow I cant even put into words how much I miss the chicago staduim .


I thought they were pretty good tonight for a change. It was LOUD in the 4th qtr and you could tell the crowd was very much into the action(a rarity this season).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Celtics @ Bulls 4/1/06 7:30 pm CT/WGNSuperstation/FSNE/NBA*



TRUTHHURTS said:


> Great win tonight they show some resilience . What the heck is going on with the UC crowd its getting worse and worse Ive been to 5 games this year and they were awful but now geez they are getting worse.Wow I cant even put into words how much I miss the chicago staduim .


After the mess years, it was just real Bulls fans going to the game. Now that the Bulls were good last year, going to a Bulls game is more casual, than just a fan thing.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And I was at the game yesterday! 

I went to Chicago to help a cousin and her family get ready for a move to Arizona, and she took me to the game. Alas, we didn't make it through the fourth quarter due to a sick child and the very worried baby sister. (kid's fine today).

They sure were flat in the first half. I had a fair view of the GM box and Pax spent most of the second quarter inside with Gar Forman - I'm pretty sure the NCAA tournament was on their flat screen TVs. Reinsdorf was at the game, too. The second worst part of leaving early was not seeing the big comeback but also not seeing how the brass reacted to it.


----------

